# Grinder to pair with my Rancilio Silvia V3



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a Good Grinder for my new Silvia V3, I would rather get it right first time around - than buy a new Grinder & Wished I'd bought different one ! I was looking at the Rancilio Rocky or Mahlkonig Vario Or if anyone can suggest another I would appreciate a few pointers ..


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Whats the tops you want to spend. Do you want used or new?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> Can anyone recommend a Good Grinder for my new Silvia V3, I would rather get it right first time around - than buy a new Grinder & Wished I'd bought different one ! I was looking at the Rancilio Rocky or Mahlkonig Vario Or if anyone can suggest another I would appreciate a few pointers ..


Depends on your budget, there is a rocky for sale on the sales thread. If you have more money and space there are better grinders , but for its price second hand. It's good value. Drop coffee chap a pm , he has some other stuff kicking around His coffee cave that might suit you .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a Silvia for nearly 4 years and had it paired with the Rocky doser less for a short while, until i replaced it for a Eureka Mignon. But you can get a lot for your monies with a used commercial grinder


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Silvia/Vario combination.. works very well for me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the rocky in the for sale thread, but if you stretch a bit further and size is not to much of a problem then get a really good commercial grinder, speak to mattcolnago I demonstrated a mazzer silvia combo and he seemed to really like it.


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Think I would like new & Looking to spend around £250 - £300 I just spotted the Eureka Mignon - out of the three (Rocky & Mahlkonig Vario) Any idea what would be the better for my Silvia V3 or is it down to personal Preference ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> Think I would like new & Looking to spend around £250 - £300 I just spotted the Eureka Mignon - out of the three (Rocky & Mahlkonig Vario) Any idea what would be the better for my Silvia V3 or is it down to personal Preference ?


That's a nice amount to spend ,but really with a grinder second hand is can be better value,will hold its value if resold, and most of the ex commercials are hardy things , mignion tho is a good grinder if your heart is set on new in that range . I would recommend a coffee chap grinder having had a couple myself .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

If buying a used grinder, if you are not prepared to do a basic strip down and clean and possibly a burr change buy one from someone who has done all this for you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I might be selling my black Mignon soon. Bought from Bella Barista in May.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I might be selling my black Mignon soon. Bought from Bella Barista in May.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


Or a ex forum member mignion would be good value too,I know you've has just joined but a lot of equipment changed hand on here,through the sales thread, and people look after there stuff and everyone I have dealt with has been trustworthy sellers


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

When would you look at selling & Have you any idea on price ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mignon is IMHO the best compact grinder you can get, so if one comes p at a good price snap it up...


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

When would you look at selling & Have you any idea on price ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Who ar you asking?


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry I don't think I got the hang of this was trying to Reply to an earlier post - Someone said they may sell a mignon Grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SNOBOL said:


> When would you look at selling & Have you any idea on price ?


£215ish and in the next few weeks. I'm waiting on another grinder becoming available so can't be more accurate than that unfortunately.


----------

